
A cultural history of the ponytail - camtarn
https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/361f113b-7edd-4589-8d2f-f1292537e1ba
======
jelliclesfarm
There is such a thing as PonyTail Equation. Even won an Ignoble Prize.

[..]The Rapunzel number is a ratio used in this equation to calculate the
effects of gravity on hair relative to its length. This number determines
whether a ponytail looks like a fan or whether it arcs over and becomes nearly
vertical at the bottom. A short ponytail of springy hair with a low Rapunzel
number, fans outward. A long ponytail with a high Rapunzel number, hangs down,
as the pull of gravity overwhelms the springiness.[..]

